# Buckeye ice



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone been to buckeye since the warm up? Figure it weakened ice but maybe didn't take too much thickness off. Should lock up again quickly but wanted to try tomorrow so thought I would ask the community. Thanks!


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

View attachment 252859
View attachment 252859
Was wandering the same thing. Im sure the warmup thinned it up but was there last weekend and was bout 8" and some of the hardest ice I've ever drilled through. Was wishing I had a gas auger. Anyone that can shine a little light on buckeye would be greatly appreciated. Know there's never 100% safe ice, just wandering if people have been over and seen shanties in the usual areas. Can PM if ya want. Just trying to save the hour and 20 min drive if it's not accessible. Tight lines on little poles. I fished last Saturday and had similar results as most w the dinks however did get one 22" at 3 o'clock jigging. My personal best through the ice. What a rush and can't wait to get back out. Guess I'll give it a shot. I'll get back on here in the morning and report what I find for anybody looking to make the trek.


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Edges were were melted away today. If you can get out 5-8 feet from shore, ice is still 5-6 inches + snow. Saw a couple guys out by marsh. Temps tonight and tomorrow night should lock edges back up.


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Saugeyeaddict said:


> Edges were were melted away today. If you can get out 5-8 feet from shore, ice is still 5-6 inches + snow. Saw a couple guys out by marsh. Temps tonight and tomorrow night should lock edges back up.


 Soft edges, bring a 10'-12' plank


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you guys. That's exactly what I was wandering about. Maybe tonight's lows will shore up the edge a little bit. Kinda hairy thinking bout walking the plank,........ but I'll definitely bring one


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Made it out, w out a plank. Edges froze up pretty good. Quite a few people. I’ve bout 5” everywhere I’ve drilled. Was puckered up coming out until I watched a 4 wheeler drive by. Tight lines


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know ice thickness and is anyone driving out there again


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Philfish360 said:


> Does anyone know ice thickness and is anyone driving out there again


Been out the past two days, about 1.5” of junk on top of 5” of good ice. I’ve seen atvs and snowmobiles out both days. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thinking going out from north shore ramp on Friday and sat


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

wallen34 said:


> Been out the past two days, about 1.5” of junk on top of 5” of good ice. I’ve seen atvs and snowmobiles out both days. Be safe and good luck.


Any luck on catching fish


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Coming from Westerville, whats a good spot to get bait and best access to Cranberry Marsh? I have always parked at Fairfield but didn't know if there was a place with a shorter walk. Thanks guys!


----------



## Walleye-Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Fairfield is the safe bet. I know there are guys that come from both directions when the ice is good but I don’t know the ice from the main ramp. Maybe they will jump in here. Grab your minnows on the way in if you go to Fairfield not much on that side of the lake for bait usually. Unless something has changed.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bait store right by north shore ramp


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm looking for some info on the other parking areas other than Fairfield. I've heard of Harbor Hills, but not sure exactly where to park. I have a lot of experience from Fairfield, but will be taking my old father out this weekend and trying to avoid the walk. Feel free to PM. He's looking to catch some saugeye.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone have any idea what the ice is like?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump. Anyone know if the ice is safe? Trying to get out around HH today.


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I was out checking Bugeyed Lake tuesday it was totally snow covered and I found 4" of ice at HH but looked sketchy out about 100 yds. Did not see anyone on the ice anywhere from FFB eastward. I am thinking of trying Thurs. or Fri. myself. Good luck and be safe!


----------

